# Ronde



## soleluna80 (24 Febbraio 2009)

Fonte: Lastampa.it
Ronde: nere o rosse
nascondono un pericolo





@#2#http://www.lastampa.it/_web/_servizi/piuvisti/piuvistigied.asp









Sarà per ragioni anagrafiche, ricordo i «servizi d’ordine» che pestavano la gente per le strade. E sarà perché me lo raccontavano i più anziani, ricordo anche la «Milizia volontaria per la sicurezza nazionale» del regime fascista. Le ronde volute dal governo sono quelle di Borghezio, dei «servizi d’ordine» picchiatori, della «Milizia volontaria per la sicurezza nazionale», dello squadrismo di sempre. Il fatto che il governo precisi che devono essere «disarmate» rivela come anche i proponenti sappiano bene a cosa servono. Sappiamo che si può uccidere anche a mani nude, che bastano i pugni e i calci a strappare una vita.
*PEPPE SINI RESPONSABILE DEL «CENTRO DI RICERCA PER LA PACE» DI VITERBO*

Visto che Lei cita il servizio d’ordine, e le squadracce fasciste, vorrei parlare qui anche di altre possibili versioni delle ronde, quelle che c’erano nei paesi comunisti. Le ricordate? Erano dappertutto, nei paesi dove il comunismo aveva la storia più lunga, fino al Nicaragua rivoluzionario degli Anni 80. Non si chiamavano ronde ma gruppi di sicurezza, o comitati popolari, o comitati di quartiere. Alla base c’era la stessa idea che c’è ora dietro le ronde: il concetto che i cittadini hanno un rapporto totale con lo Stato, e che a sua volta lo Stato trova la sua rappresentanza istituzionalizzandosi fino alle estreme propaggini. Qualcuno ricorderà che molte di queste «ronde» all’inizio, nell’Europa dell’immediato dopoguerra erano i gruppi dei partigiani che si facevano ancora carico della sicurezza dei cittadini. Poi le esperienze si divisero, alcune si sciolsero, altre cambiarono nomi e finalità. Ma l’evoluzione seguì la stessa strada: prima c’è il cittadino che collabora con lo Stato, poi c’è il cittadino che, dal momento che collabora con lo Stato, diventa persona di fiducia speciale dello Stato, dunque persona con un potere maggiore sugli altri cittadini. Infine, come non passare dal concetto di difesa al concetto di prevenzione? E lì scatta quasi sempre il controllo dell’intera comunità, per il bene comune, ovviamente: in altre parole, comincia l’attività di controllo e spionaggio del resto della popolazione. Fantasie? Provare per credere. I gruppi con «compiti» speciali rispetto al resto degli altri cittadini diventano inevitabilmente investiti di potere e diritti sul resto. Dai gruppi fascisti a quelli nazisti, a quelli comunisti, fino ai servizi d’ordine dei gruppi extraparlamentari, come lei ricorda, e fino alle rivoluzioni dall’anima più «liberal» (almeno al suo inizio) quale quella di Cuba o Nicaragua. Sono stupita del fatto che un governo che si considera il difensore della libertà e del liberismo, nonché nemico del comunismo, possa non capire il pericolo insito in questa forma di mobilitazione. O penso male? 


allora non è un comportamento fascista!!! forse fasciocomunista o comunfascista....le dittature sono spessissimo identiche....bianche, rosse, gialle, nere, blu.....


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

appunto
dato che si tende dare necessariamente solo del "fascista" a chi assume comportamenti antidemocratici
ps
le ronde odierne nulla avranno a che vedere con quelle citate sopra
sono 2 cose completamente diverse
e x me non servono a molto cmq


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> appunto
> dato che si tende dare necessariamente solo del "fascista" a chi assume comportamenti antidemocratici
> ps
> le ronde odierne nulla avranno a che vedere con quelle citate sopra
> ...


 
lo so che sono diverse ma dato che si è urlato subito al fascismo volevo ricordare come anche il comunismo abbia il culetto un pochettino sporco...
sull'utilità aspetto di vedere...l'opposizione che è in grado solo di criticare mi fa un po' pena. se non dovessero funzionare x onestà sarò la prima a riconoscerlo


----------



## brugola (24 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> urlato subito al fascismo *volevo ricordare come anche il comunismo abbia il culetto un pochettino sporco...*


bella..rende bene


----------



## Mari' (24 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Fonte: Lastampa.it
> Ronde: nere o rosse
> nascondono un pericolo
> 
> ...


Ecco, il fallimento delle istituzioni ... la STATO e' morto!





​


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

e' da tanto che lo stato e' morto
figurati che l'alternativa al nano di arcore era nientepopodimenoche sua Passivita' Veltroni


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> bella..rende bene


ovvio, l'ho coniata io!


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ecco, il fallimento delle istituzioni ... la STATO e' morto!​


 Lo stato non vuol dir nulla...


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo stato non vuol dir nulla...


 
in che senso?


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> in che senso?


Dire lo stato qui, lo stato qua... lo stato è morto... hai presente cos'è l'idea di stato? Lo stato dovresti essere tu, io, marì (che scrive che lo stato è morto)... se lo stato è morto, significa che noi siamo morti. Non fisicamente, certo... nelle coscienze civili, evidentemente.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> appunto
> *dato che si tende dare necessariamente solo del "fascista" a chi assume comportamenti antidemocratici*
> ps
> le ronde odierne nulla avranno a che vedere con quelle citate sopra
> ...


 Dipende dalla nostra storia... in Italia abbiamo avuto una dittatura fascista, quindi si usa quel termine. In Russia useranno "comunista".


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dire lo stato qui, lo stato qua... lo stato è morto... hai presente cos'è l'idea di stato? Lo stato dovresti essere tu, io, marì (che scrive che lo stato è morto)... se lo stato è morto, significa che noi siamo morti. Non fisicamente, certo... nelle coscienze civili, evidentemente.


Ma infatti. Finchè pensiamo allo stato come ad un qualcosa di astratto, al quale addossare colpe e meriti, non cambierà un beato cazzo.
Lo stato siamo noi. Stop. E se le cose vanno alla cazzo la colpa non è dello stato ma nostra.


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma infatti. Finchè pensiamo allo stato come ad un qualcosa di astratto, al quale addossare colpe e meriti, non cambierà un beato cazzo.
> *Lo stato siamo noi. Stop. E se le cose vanno alla cazzo la colpa non è dello stato ma nostra*.


 Concordo... mi è sempre piaciuta la frase di JFK... _"Non chiedetevi cosa può fare per voi il vostro paese, ma cosa potete fare voi per lui."_


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dire lo stato qui, lo stato qua... lo stato è morto... hai presente cos'è l'idea di stato? Lo stato dovresti essere tu, io, marì (che scrive che lo stato è morto)... se lo stato è morto, significa che noi siamo morti. Non fisicamente, certo... nelle coscienze civili, evidentemente.


concordo. però allo stesso modo capisco anche l'idea di Marì, infatti lo Stato sono anche le persone da cui ci facciamo rappresentare e se queste persone, di dx o sx che siano, non si dimostrano in grado di governare allora lo stato è morto. Se ci fai caso sono sempre gli stessi i politici x cui....


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> concordo. però allo stesso modo capisco anche l'idea di Marì, infatti lo Stato sono anche le persone da cui ci facciamo rappresentare e se queste persone, di dx o sx che siano, non si dimostrano in grado di governare allora lo stato è morto. Se ci fai caso sono sempre gli stessi i politici x cui....


La tua è un'idea ingenua, sole. Le persone che ci rappresentano non nascono dal nulla... siamo noi. Se non lo fossero, non durerebbero un giorno di più.


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La tua è un'idea ingenua, sole. Le persone che ci rappresentano non nascono dal nulla... siamo noi. Se non lo fossero, non durerebbero un giorno di più.


mah, non ne sono così convinta. quando certe persone arrivano ai vertici hanno il culo incollato alla sedia....magari partono bene a livello comunale e provinciale x poi accasarsi


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> mah, non ne sono così convinta. quando certe persone arrivano ai vertici hanno il culo incollato alla sedia....magari partono bene a livello comunale e provinciale x poi accasarsi


 Continua a non esserne convinta, allora... e dai la colpa ai politici.


----------



## soleluna80 (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Continua a non esserne convinta, allora... e dai la colpa ai politici.


quello che voglio dire è che io cerco di comportarmi degnamente, ma non mi sento rappresentata ma non so come cambiare la situazione


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2009)

*!!!*

Quoto MM


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> quello che voglio dire è che io cerco di comportarmi degnamente, ma non mi sento rappresentata ma non so come cambiare la situazione


 Intanto se davvero nessuno ti rappresenta, rifiutati di partecipare al teatrino...non votare. Entra in un qualche comitato, cerca di partecipare attivamente... oppure, se ti riconosci in qualche schieramento, votalo con convinzione, ma sii pronta ad assumerti la responsabilità per le persone che eleggi.


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende dalla nostra storia... in Italia abbiamo avuto una dittatura fascista, quindi si usa quel termine. In Russia useranno "comunista".


 allora se dipende dalla storia in questo caso agli inetti bisognerebbe dargli del Prodista


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> allora se dipende dalla storia in questo caso agli inetti bisognerebbe dargli del Prodista


 E ai malfattori del nanista...


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E ai malfattori del nanista...


 giusto....
e agli anoressici del Fassinista


----------



## Nobody (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> giusto....
> *e agli anoressici del Fassinista*


il grissino piemontese...


----------

